# 08.02.08| wedding showcase



## sistamlissa (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello all! I'm new around on the site and thought I'd share some photos to introduce myself around here.
I'm a professional wedding-exclusive photographer in Canada. I love intimate, relaxed portraits and playing with colour (although these aren't very colourful )Thanks so much for taking a peek!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2008)

Some very interesting styles and techniques.


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 19, 2008)

Wonderfull Work  ~  Welcome to TPF.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Aug 19, 2008)

I love #3 and #4.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard Melissa.


----------



## Arch (Aug 19, 2008)

nice work, welcome to the forum.


----------



## jperge (Aug 19, 2008)

Is that a Mario Brother wedding cake.. hehehe!!  I love the photos!


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Aug 19, 2008)

what template was used on the cake shots?


----------



## sistamlissa (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome! Crimsonandwhite, I don't use templates for any of the storyboards I do, I simply build them in PS with a black canvas and add the text. It's super simple...if you know PS.


----------



## boyerv (Aug 21, 2008)

I love your work Melissa.  Are you just using curves to enhance the photo with the little boy holding the plastic blue frogs?


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography (Aug 21, 2008)

Wonderful work. What I strive for indeed.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work.  Welcome to TPF.. I think #2 is fantastic!


----------



## Lyncca (Aug 21, 2008)

Beautiful work  Welcome!


----------



## Christina (Aug 21, 2008)

You have a very nice style.
and i too LOVE the mario cake, how cool is that?
welcome to TPF. hope to see more of your work.


----------



## maytay20 (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome!  Beautifully Photos!


----------



## tomcat0347 (Aug 21, 2008)

I love your website and your work.  Looking forward to see a lot of your work here Melissa.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sistamlissa (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks again everyone! Boyerv:: I use an action I made that adds a bit of contrast and a bit of pop. I run it on every shot and I love the results. I am really into the really sharp contrasty colour that you see there. I've set my camera perameters to acheive more pop as well.


----------



## rubbertree (Aug 23, 2008)

I adore the lighting on number #2, that is the same time of look I have been trying to achieve. Can it be done in Elements or is it something only CS3 can achieve? 
Gorgeous captures.


----------



## Puma (Aug 24, 2008)

.

 Wow, I just dj'd a wedding last night and took some photos, but now I dont think they are worthy...lol.  Your work is great I love it.  I really like what you do to your photos also.

 Great job 

-Puma-

.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 24, 2008)

these are FAB!
makes me want to shoot weddings again 
loving #2 and 3 especially x
keep sharing!!
jem


----------



## visualpoetry (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow. Lovely work! That cake is hallarious!


----------

